# Sterling, IL - Meyer EZ Mount Classic 1999-2004 Super Duty $175 OBO



## UAmember (Dec 3, 2017)

I am selling a plow mount for a Meyer EZ Mount Classic. I believe it is Meyer Part #17112 for 1999-2004 Ford F250 and F350 Super Duty. This came off of a 2001 F350 Super Duty crew cab single rear wheel with 7.3 diesel. The mount and reinforcing brackets are all that I have, I do not have all the associated hardware and instructions. Let me know of any questions you may have or if you are interested.


----------



## Big Jenny (Nov 30, 2019)

hey do you still have this?


----------



## Justdonley88 (Nov 30, 2019)

UAmember said:


> I am selling a plow mount for a Meyer EZ Mount Classic. I believe it is Meyer Part #17112 for 1999-2004 Ford F250 and F350 Super Duty. This came off of a 2001 F350 Super Duty crew cab single rear wheel with 7.3 diesel. The mount and reinforcing brackets are all that I have, I do not have all the associated hardware and instructions. Let me know of any questions you may have or if you are interested.
> 
> View attachment 196946


Pm sent


----------



## Big Jenny (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey I don’t see a pm. I just became a member maybe I’m doing something wrong?


----------



## Big Jenny (Nov 30, 2019)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Big Jenny said:


> Hey I don't see a pm. I just became a member maybe I'm doing something wrong?


@Justdonley88 sent a PM to the OP, as hes interested in the mount too.
The problem is none of the 3 of you can send PM's as you need at least 10 posts.


----------



## Justdonley88 (Nov 30, 2019)

Freshwater said:


> @Justdonley88 sent a PM to the OP, as hes interested in the mount too.
> The problem is none of the 3 of you can send PM's as you need at least 10 posts.


Oh well thanks, so if I just post some more I can send pms?


----------



## Justdonley88 (Nov 30, 2019)

[email protected] to the op if email is easier.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Justdonley88 said:


> Oh well thanks, so if I just post some more I can send pms?


Yes. Need 10 posts to pm.


----------



## Justdonley88 (Nov 30, 2019)

Freshwater said:


> Yes. Need 10 posts to pm.


Thanks for the info


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

No, you don't need 10 posts any longer...go to the members profile and choose "start a conversation" and you can send them a private message


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> No, you don't need 10 posts any longer...go to the members profile and choose "start a conversation" and you can send them a private message


Sorry... it was like that for years.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Freshwater said:


> Sorry... it was like that for years.


Yes, it was but hasn't been for several years now Thumbs Up


----------



## charles5954 (Dec 25, 2020)

plow frame still available


----------



## UAmember (Dec 3, 2017)

charles5954 said:


> plow frame still available


Yes, this is still available.


----------



## charles5954 (Dec 25, 2020)

can send # to me


----------

